# 2010 Year in Review + New Years Resolutions



## largenlovely (Dec 26, 2010)

My year has been roller coaster-ish lol

I've worked my ass off to become more mobile and enjoyed some activities that i've not been able to participate in a long long while. I enjoyed that immensely. I've renewed a lot of friendships this year. I had let the majority of my friendships lapse because of my lack of mobility. So i was happy that i was able to reclaim those.

Then of course, recently finding out about needing a hip replacement wasn't a highlight lol....but, i've recently started feeling more positive about it (thankfully). I'm looking forward to a much more mobile year in 2011 after i get the surgery  I'm glad to finally start viewing it as just a bump in the road as opposed to something huge and horrific lol.

As far as New Years Resolutions, I know i have a few:

1) To continue to make my mobility a main priority

2) To continue to strengthen my own personal relationship with God (regardless of people who try to force their own versions of *their* religious views on me)

3) To quit smoking cigarettes again before my surgery

4) To continue to *find* myself and who i am and what i want in this life.

5) To become more focused on other people and look outside of myself to what others might need.

6) To go back to school and finish what i started a long time ago 


Those are mine....what's yours


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 26, 2010)

2011: to be more organized and even more importantly, to kiss a certain boy's face off! 

I am keeping it very simple this coming year


----------



## Scalloped Dodo (Dec 26, 2010)

High Five on all of the above! Thank God it's going to be a new year, I need a re-do, shit I need a two year re-do!!! LOL -dodo


----------



## penguin (Dec 26, 2010)

I like to make positive resolutions, along the lines of "I will live healthier" or "I will have fun", rather than focus on the negative side ("I will lose weight"). 

It's been a rough year, financially and emotionally, and I really want 2011 to be better. I have to stop making excuses and just do the things I want and need to do.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 26, 2010)

To finish my book, find an editor and publish it.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 26, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> My year has been roller coaster-ish lol
> 
> I've worked my ass off to become more mobile and enjoyed some activities that i've not been able to participate in a long long while. I enjoyed that immensely. I've renewed a lot of friendships this year. I had let the majority of my friendships lapse because of my lack of mobility. So i was happy that i was able to reclaim those.
> 
> ...




I wish you well in meeting all of your 2011 goals, lovely lady!:happy:

As for my resolutions? I tend to break all of mine by 12:01 AM on New Year's Day.

Instead, I plan to spend 2011 working my way through a few problems and continuing to improve my life in various ways.

DEnnis


----------



## toni (Dec 27, 2010)

I want to cut out as much negativity in my life as possible. I tend to get hung up on it, it needs to stop. Negative situations need to change and negative people need to go.

I want to be in a better place financially. I just left a living situation that was rough a month ago. Now it is time to recover the hit on my bank account.

I want to start making time to focus on myself. I need to stimulate my mind and body. Right now I feel like I am being pulled in 500 directions. That has to stop. I am going to budget my time a lot more selfishly from now on. 

I totally neglected my health in 2010, I didn't even go for one check up. I am going to stop the madness and get every part tested. I have an awesome health plan and I need to start utilizing it more. I am going to eat a bit healthier and *try* to fit in some exercise.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 27, 2010)

thanks hon  i wish you the same



Still a Skye fan said:


> I wish you well in meeting all of your 2011 goals, lovely lady!:happy:
> 
> As for my resolutions? I tend to break all of mine by 12:01 AM on New Year's Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm not really into resolutions, as I'm more focused on continuous improvement. Ugh, too much time spent in education administration. LOL

However... I'm VERY glad to see the tail end of 2010. Really, the week leading up to 2010 should've given me every indication of how the entire year would be. [Personal stuff/hell combined with being sick as a dog, although the entire 6 months before should've also been a bit of a premonition.]

I hesitated to make needed changes in my life because I thought they would kill me to make and, while they've been the most difficult of my life in some ways, they've also been surprisingly far easier to live with than the pain, confusion, and insecurity I was living with constantly. I lost my job due to budget cuts in the district and got it back, and I'm taking my job far less seriously this time - in a good, healthy way, not making it so much the focus of my life which it became in response to changes and loss over the last few years. I've been dealing with illness [not due to weight or lifestyle] this year constantly, even just at a low level, which I think is finally turning around with taking care of myself better and not living under such levels of stress. I have a good relationship which, while taking it very slowly, is positive and happy. It's life-giving instead of... well, instead of what I had before at times. And I don't take it all so personally anymore, because so much is about someone else's issues rather than about me even if it feels that way.

I guess I'm glad to have left 2010 better than I came into it, even if it's been a road I really didn't want to take in so many ways. I'd not have wished it on my worst adversary. I'm just glad to have survived it in one piece with sanity intact.

My wish for all here is for a blessed 2011 with deep contentment and satisfaction and with sheer pleasure that transcends whatever life will inevitably throw at us all.


----------



## KingColt (Dec 27, 2010)

No. 1: Quit my job. So looking forward to that.
No. 2: Go back to school.
No. 3: Not get into a weed shortage like I´m in right now :/


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 27, 2010)

i'm gonna add this one to my list lol



KingColt said:


> No. 3: Not get into a weed shortage like I´m in right now :/


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 27, 2010)

there were a number of things i agreed with and related to in this post  I hope 2011 is better for all of us 



Sweet Tooth said:


> I'm not really into resolutions, as I'm more focused on continuous improvement. Ugh, too much time spent in education administration. LOL
> 
> However... I'm VERY glad to see the tail end of 2010. Really, the week leading up to 2010 should've given me every indication of how the entire year would be. [Personal stuff/hell combined with being sick as a dog, although the entire 6 months before should've also been a bit of a premonition.]
> 
> ...


----------



## jr000 (Dec 27, 2010)

my goal for 2011 is pretty straightforward and simple: to push myself into the upper stratosphere of screenwriters

i've been knocking on the door, and 2010 was about pushing the door in....now i just need to remove the ceiling from the room i've walked into

that may well be the worst metaphor i've ever used


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 28, 2010)

My year has yo-yo'd in terms of my emotions. It was just ridiculous. 

New Year's Resolutions, huh? Hmm, haven't thought of any yet. Guess I better get started, huh?


----------



## Christov (Dec 28, 2010)

Plans for 2011;

. Make better plans.

Everything else is negligible.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 28, 2010)

1. Learn to drive

2. Get the hell out of here


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

HA!! i've heard worse...

_Her voice had that tense, grating quality, like a first-generation thermal paper fax machine that needed a band tightened. _

lol good luck 



jr000 said:


> my goal for 2011 is pretty straightforward and simple: to push myself into the upper stratosphere of screenwriters
> 
> i've been knocking on the door, and 2010 was about pushing the door in....now i just need to remove the ceiling from the room i've walked into
> 
> that may well be the worst metaphor i've ever used


----------



## Grundig QD40 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> My year has been roller coaster-ish lol
> 
> I've worked my ass off to become more mobile and enjoyed some activities that i've not been able to participate in a long long while. I enjoyed that immensely. I've renewed a lot of friendships this year. I had let the majority of my friendships lapse because of my lack of mobility. So i was happy that i was able to reclaim those.
> 
> ...



I very much like your resolutions. Particularly 2) and 4) ! May you choose JESUS! Amen. 

Glad to see you back, LnL!


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 28, 2010)

my 2001 resolution
Is to try not to figure women out or their motives. They are either in to win it or move on to the next one. Don't have time to figure out trust issues, and demands for diamond rings. If they can't step up they get stepped over.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

lol w/out trying to proselytize, i am a Christian if it eases your mind lol...but I just don't think God is as anal as people try to make him out to be and therefore i get preached at a lot...which sucks lol

Happy New Year to ya 



Grundig QD40 said:


> I very much like your resolutions. Particularly 2) and 4) ! May you choose JESUS! Amen.
> 
> Glad to see you back, LnL!


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

i think that's the best way to look at it anyway....

That's what i'm doing...if things aren't working out like i feel they should...then move on to the next one lol



snuggletiger said:


> my 2001 resolution
> Is to try not to figure women out or their motives. They are either in to win it or move on to the next one. Don't have time to figure out trust issues, and demands for diamond rings. If they can't step up they get stepped over.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 28, 2010)

2010 has been a hell of a ride, and like others I'm glad to see the back of it. There is a lot to do for 2011, and I don't have a specific set of resolutions. I've just got one resolution that should cover it: Get stuff done!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

My New Year's resolution is several mini-resolutions within one big resolution. 

I want to make a Three Month Plan of goals I want to achieve in that time frame, and I'll update it four times a year. I think giving myself three months to do several small things sounds more exciting and realistic than one vague thing to do in a year... I've not made it yet, but these are some of the things I'm considering including in my first plan:

- Read six books
- Finish my novel synopsis
- Get a full-time job
- Give away half my clothes

I'll save joining the gym for the next installment!


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> HA!! i've heard worse...
> 
> _Her voice had that tense, grating quality, like a first-generation thermal paper fax machine that needed a band tightened. _
> 
> lol good luck



thanks, and good luck on the hip replacement

not that it's the same thing, but i tore my ACL a few years ago skiing and once i decided i was going to recover and be stronger than i was before mentally, the rest fell into place....and i wound up in the best shape of my life

like yogi berra used to say, 100% of the game is half mental


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

i'm a tough gal  it took me a minute to digest that i was REALLY gonna have to go through this lol....but i'm dealing with it a lot better now .. so thank you very much  

It's just a bump in the road...i'm looking forward to getting it over with so i can start on the recovery and get back to an exercise routine. It won't stop me...just slowed me down a lil bit lol

Happy New Year




jr000 said:


> thanks, and good luck on the hip replacement
> 
> not that it's the same thing, but i tore my ACL a few years ago skiing and once i decided i was going to recover and be stronger than i was before mentally, the rest fell into place....and i wound up in the best shape of my life
> 
> like yogi berra used to say, 100% of the game is half mental


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> i'm a tough gal  it took me a minute to digest that i was REALLY gonna have to go through this lol....but i'm dealing with it a lot better now .. so thank you very much
> 
> It's just a bump in the road...i'm looking forward to getting it over with so i can start on the recovery and get back to an exercise routine. It won't stop me...just slowed me down a lil bit lol
> 
> Happy New Year



on another positive note, if they go the titanium alloy route, you'll be on the road to becoming the bionic woman


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

HA!! na-na-na-na-na ....na-na-na-na ....ok, that was my feeble attempt at doing the bionic (wo)man sound. there were hand movements too but you just couldn't see them lol



jr000 said:


> on another positive note, if they go the titanium alloy route, you'll be on the road to becoming the bionic woman


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> HA!! na-na-na-na-na ....na-na-na-na ....ok, that was my feeble attempt at doing the bionic (wo)man sound. there were hand movements too but you just couldn't see them lol


 
post-surgery you'll make those sounds automatically whenever you walk or stretch the hip flexors, i heard they build in a sound system to all replacement body parts these days with the bionic (wo)man sound effects built in


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiice lol....i'd totally wanna new jaw then. I'd request one that would make me sound like a character from the old Kung Foo movies lol

You want to fight? *long pause* FIGHT ME!!! lol



jr000 said:


> post-surgery you'll make those sounds automatically whenever you walk or stretch the hip flexors, i heard they build in a sound system to all replacement body parts these days with the bionic (wo)man sound effects built in



View attachment BruceLee12_2.jpg


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> niiiiiiiiiiice lol....i'd totally wanna new jaw then. I'd request one that would make me sound like a character from the old Kung Foo movies lol
> 
> You want to fight? *long pause* FIGHT ME!!! lol



wow, i got a new jaw a few years ago too, but they made me sound like a cross between a brooklyn wiseguy and a canadian hockey player

they must've messed up my order when they fixed the scissor bite


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 28, 2010)

2010 has been a bad year for me. for a lowdown, i was meant to be moving to florida in october 2009, but the whole thing fell through. i moved back to my parents in july 2009 to keep spending what was my redundancy pay to a mimimum. but after i spent a fortune on plane tickets that ended up being useless and getting a great deal less than what i paid for them refunded, and for stuff to do with applying for the visa that got denied, i ended up being able to switch departments at work to keep myself employed, and i stayed at my parents, sharing a room with my brother who is fourteen years younger than myself. i fell into depression because of my status of living, and found out some stuff that i didn't want to know about. i moved out in august this year, but i ended up splitting with my fiancee of two years who i was mean to be moving to live with and got robbed, amongst other bad things.

2011, i'm hoping to get laid more, because i didn't get any between the very begining of the year till a week and a half ago. i'm hoping to have social events through the spring and summer outside where i live, on the oval of grass out there. i'm going to try and start learning how to spin a firestaff properly. i also want to learn how to firebreathe this summer too


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

that would be my luck...i'd request a kung foo jaw and come out sounding like i was on the verge of learning the banjo and joining a jug band lol

and i've always thought the east coast accents were hawt!!  hehe




jr000 said:


> wow, i got a new jaw a few years ago too, but they made me sound like a cross between a brooklyn wiseguy and a canadian hockey player
> 
> they must've messed up my order when they fixed the scissor bite


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> that would be my luck...i'd request a kung foo jaw and come out sounding like i was on the verge of learning the banjo and joining a jug band lol
> 
> and i've always thought the east coast accents were hawt!!  hehe



.....and cue deliverance kid....







i find my own accent slightly wicked hawt, depending on if i can understand what i'm saying between expletives


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL ya know, I have not seen that movie..yes i know i know..everyone has seen it ...though i have heard all about it. In fact, i wouldn't be surprised if i actually have relatives IN the movie lol... jk...i think lol

yeah it's just not a NY accent if you don't say Fuck every other word and talk really fast lol

Which it's better than having to listen to me ....drawling everything out. Although i try to keep my accent under control, unless i'm drinking...then, well...the hillbilly comes out i suppose lol



jr000 said:


> .....and cue deliverance kid....
> 
> i find my own accent slightly wicked hawt, depending on if i can understand what i'm saying between expletives


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 28, 2010)

:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

i have an arguement with my friend about two things; who is the coolest 'tachio and which reynolds film is the best out of the buinch. i've made him admit that deliverance is the best reynolds film, but may i point out the lack of 'tache in that film. as for best 'tache, i'm still sticking with selleck. i aint caring about the gay thing, magnum was da man


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

lol well in my defense, ok...i have no defense lol

I'm just soooo picky about movies that i like that it's rare that i will sit down and give a movie a chance. Plus i don't like watching movies alone. i've heard a lot of good things about that movie and i've been meaning to watch it....but, usually, it takes someone sitting me down and making me watch a movie lol....but, that is how i've found some of my favorite movies. from friends forcing me to watch them lol





oceanmachine said:


> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:
> 
> i have an arguement with my friend about two things; who is the coolest 'tachio and which reynolds film is the best out of the buinch. i've made him admit that deliverance is the best reynolds film, but may i point out the lack of 'tache in that film. as for best 'tache, i'm still sticking with selleck. i aint caring about the gay thing, magnum was da man


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> LOL ya know, I have not seen that movie..yes i know i know..everyone has seen it ...though i have heard all about it. In fact, i wouldn't be surprised if i actually have relatives IN the movie lol... jk...i think lol
> 
> yeah it's just not a NY accent if you don't say Fuck every other word and talk really fast lol
> 
> Which it's better than having to listen to me ....drawling everything out. Although i try to keep my accent under control, unless i'm drinking...then, well...the hillbilly comes out i suppose lol



i don't say fuck every other word, that's a stereotype....i say FUCKIN', MOTHERFUCKIN', FUCKBAG, FUCKSTICK, FUCKITY FUCK A DUCK, etc

ooooh, hillbilly accents are so.....sexy? 

did that sound believable enough?


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

the "fuck a duck" was a particularly nice touch lol

sexy huh? c'mon over ...we'll go muddin' and then have a nice dinner at Joe's Bar n Grill lol

i can see it now....toasting our bud light cans by the light of the bbq pit while roasting some sort of mystery meat lol



jr000 said:


> i don't say fuck every other word, that's a stereotype....i say FUCKIN', MOTHERFUCKIN', FUCKBAG, FUCKSTICK, FUCKITY FUCK A DUCK, etc
> 
> ooooh, hillbilly accents are so.....sexy?
> 
> did that sound believable enough?



View attachment Squidbillies1.jpg


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> the "fuck a duck" was a particularly nice touch lol
> 
> sexy huh? c'mon over ...we'll go muddin' and then have a nice dinner at Joe's Bar n Grill lol
> 
> i can see it now....toasting our bud light cans by the light of the bbq pit while roasting some sort of mystery meat lol



fuck a duck has kinda become my calling card statement when things go horribly wrong....i was rolling with "oh, this is incredibly not good" for a while, but fuck a duck just sums it all up in a shorter, neater package

ok, see, you had me ready to drop in on you for some muddin'....until you said bud light

no self-respecting hillbilly would choose bud light over pabst blue ribbon or, failing that as an option, good ol' home-brewed moonshine!!!






i will say this though: that green skinned/blonde haired thingamabob is quite possible the hottest thing i've ever seen


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

She's on squidbillies...you've never watched squidbillies??  Oh i'm such a child lol

And the bud light was me tryin' t'fancy up the occasion ....ya see, normally it would be Old Milwaukee's best...but I was doing my damndest to impress you  lol

i will say, i've never had moonshine but i know of a man who used to make it when i was a kid lol.....i remember my grampa going to a "bootlegger" on Sunday's because, back in the day, you couldn't buy beer here on Sunday. Sooooo grampa went to the bootlegger out in the country lol

and that, my friend, is a true story ...scary, but true lol



jr000 said:


> fuck a duck has kinda become my calling card statement when things go horribly wrong....i was rolling with "oh, this is incredibly not good" for a while, but fuck a duck just sums it all up in a shorter, neater package
> 
> ok, see, you had me ready to drop in on you for some muddin'....until you said bud light
> 
> ...


----------



## jr000 (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> She's on squidbillies...you've never watched squidbillies??  Oh i'm such a child lol
> 
> And the bud light was me tryin' t'fancy up the occasion ....ya see, normally it would be Old Milwaukee's best...but I was doing my damndest to impress you  lol
> 
> ...



never seen squidbillies, but fear not, i'm as much of (if not more) of a child than you are, just not familiar with big boobed, tentacled blonde tammy faye makeup-style animated women (that WAS a woman, right?)

okay, then, i apologize for not recognizing your efforts at southern hospitality and classin' things up with bud light, everything i know about hillbilly life comes from that thar television, and it always said moonshine was the beverage of choice down in them there swamplands

as a half-irish brooklyn boy, i prefer guinness, but that's just me

i've had the irish version of moonshine: poitin, 95% alcohol and deadly to small animals, children, and yetis


----------



## Heyyou (Dec 28, 2010)

largenlovely said:


> i'm a tough gal  it took me a minute to digest that i was REALLY gonna have to go through this lol....but i'm dealing with it a lot better now .. so thank you very much
> 
> It's just a bump in the road...i'm looking forward to getting it over with so i can start on the recovery and get back to an exercise routine. It won't stop me...just slowed me down a lil bit lol
> 
> Happy New Year



YOU CAN DO IT! 

LnL I am very happy that you have a plan for New Year 2011. I do as well.. basically to "build up" and go farther in 2011 than i have in previous years! And i KNOW i can do it! I have been through much. And your spirit will let you achieve.. whatever you wish!

God bless.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

oh don't doubt me...Christmas night i was playing PS3 Frisbee arms raised high singing "we are the champions" at the top of my lungs lol

thankfully, neighbors aren't as close here as they are most other places or someone would have called the cops complaining about the noise ordinance lol

Yes, that WAS a female...albeit a questionable one lol

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you've had more experience with moonshine than i have!!! You've actually tried it!! Irish moonshine doesn't make any difference.. moonshine is moonshine is moonshine lol....sheesh and y'all make fun of us  lol



jr000 said:


> never seen squidbillies, but fear not, i'm as much of (if not more) of a child than you are, just not familiar with big boobed, tentacled blonde tammy faye makeup-style animated women (that WAS a woman, right?)
> 
> okay, then, i apologize for not recognizing your efforts at southern hospitality and classin' things up with bud light, everything i know about hillbilly life comes from that thar television, and it always said moonshine was the beverage of choice down in them there swamplands
> 
> ...


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 28, 2010)

unfortunately, if i relied on people to watch films with me, my film count would drop down severely


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

thanks hon  i wish you every success in achieving yours as well 

Happy New Year



Heyyou said:


> YOU CAN DO IT!
> 
> LnL I am very happy that you have a plan for New Year 2011. I do as well.. basically to "build up" and go farther in 2011 than i have in previous years! And i KNOW i can do it! I have been through much. And your spirit will let you achieve.. whatever you wish!
> 
> God bless.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 28, 2010)

which is exactly why i haven't seen Deliverance lol



oceanmachine said:


> unfortunately, if i relied on people to watch films with me, my film count would drop down severely


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 30, 2010)

2010 started off on a downer, I was stuck in a 13 week 'training course' with the Jobcentre that was sucking the life out of me. Luckily the year went up from there. Nothing much happened untill I discovered Dims in May, one of the best things that's happened to me in a long time. It's seriously opened so many doors and given me many new friends.

Just a month later I had a job again (knowing it would last only six months so when I lost it in November it wasnt a big disappointment) and was earning decent money for the first time in a couple of years. Then the best thing to happen to me since I can remember happened...I met the most amazing person I could ever meet, and she makes me feel special and loved every single day.

I feel like I've changed personally so much over the last year thanks mainly to Dims and the people I've met here, particularly my wonderful girlfriend. I've learnt so much more about myself and opened myself up to things I never thought I'd experience.

There's been ups and downs, but right now I'm the happiest I've ever been. 2010 was one hell of a year, that's for sure.


As for 2011, I want to try and chase my ambition of writing a novel. I'm not sure if that means attempted to write the first draft by the end of the year or to get things in place and merely start writing by the time 2012 comes around. But I want some progress with it.

I want to get another job too, depending on how the previous plan goes it could be a more part time thing to give me time to write. But right now I just need as much money as possible lol. I hope to move out of my parents' place and get my own place....but I need more money to be able to do that.

Also, I'm going to start up with one of my hobbies again. Having taken about 6 months out of efedding I'm rejoining an old place I used to write for in January. My resolution for this is 
to expand my 2 World Titles to 3 and become the PCW World Champion, a title which evaded me the first time I was with the efed about 4 years ago.

And, of course, to concentrate on mine and my girlfriend's relationship and go from strength to strength.

Roll on 2011!


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Dec 31, 2010)

Resolution: to be more awesome! haha

But in all honesty, my resolution for 2011 is to continue succeeding in college and get to meet more people there.

...and learn how to become a ninja.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2010)

Highs and lows for me.
2010 started on somewhat bad know due to more relationship trouble. But then I went to my mother's 50th birthday, and it seemed to pick up by then.
- I started Martial Arts again in the form Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Absolute fun. But things got in the way later on.
- I started a new relationship. Sadly it didn't work out, but for a time it was good.
- I took Anatomy and Physiology II online over the summer (Complete with "Goodies" in the mail lol) and passed.
- I moved into my first apartment.
- I am out the door soon, but things picked up with having my father back in my life after many years of not knowing his whereabouts. We still have time to catch up, but it was quite the way to top off the year.
2010 treated me ok overall.
My resolutions are (Not in order my importance)
1. To workout more.

2. To balance my budget better.

3. To take at least one college course.

4. To now make all efforts to keep my father in my life, and make up for the lost time. And to brush up on my spanish skills. lol

5. To start a new relationship if possible.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 31, 2010)

2010 was a rough year for me, the kind of year that makes this New Years' celebration particularly exciting for me. It's got to get better, and it is, slowly.

I started the year feeling all sorts of disheveled and unhappy. Wrong city, wrong job (that I once loved) and an overwhelming work project that quite literally sucked up my mental and physical resources. I lost myself for a week, and it took months of meditation and retraining to resume life again. I was in a dark, scary place for several months over the summer.

I job searched which was draining and I felt self doubt through the core of my body. I lost sight in all that I've accomplished. I forgot all the people I've met in my travels.

But, slowly, it got better. I took a job. I moved to Boston. I have had moments of doubt but I feel more settled into my skin now. I wake up in the morning and get out of bed again and say, "what's next?" and that's lovely.

My first work week in Boston I lost my mother suddenly and flew back home to bury her. I'm still in denial, I still get this sense of shock when I think of it. But what's worse is that my father can be happy again. I watched him purchase a fishing boat over Christmas break. I felt my growing nephew in my sister's belly. I laughed until it hurt.

I just paid off my car and avoided repo. Small (or big) victories.

2011 is going to be restorative, healing, a time for growing after simmering stagnation.

I have a few activity goals:

-Get a gym membership and work on basic fitness. I want to run a mile, that's it.
-Learn to play piano and sight read and hear notes in this music I love so much.
-Practice meditation
-Work on Spanish again. I gave up on myself a few years back, but I'm picking it back up. I am hoping to take some adult ed classes. If not, I've still got all my school books.


----------



## Anm4521 (Dec 31, 2010)

2010 sucked but i did alot of growing and maturing mentally. My resolution is to move out of Arizona for good.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 31, 2010)

2010 has been rough for me. My depression has had a strangle hold on me. It has almost gotten me in trouble a couple times and that sucked. We weren't able to make any vacation plans thanks to Max's medical stuff. That was a bummer.

2011 I only have three goals.
-Start back on Eat to Live. It is a very healthy vegan whole foods diet. I just hope i can get past my initial reaction to it. (ibs..) By doing this diet, it will help my depression. It eliminated my depression last time i did it. I am hoping to do it again and stick to it.
- Clean out my life. It is too cluttered. I want to have less mess to deal with on a daily basis so i can focus on other things. I want to purge at least 1/3 of the stuff in this apartment.
- I want to start back at school in the fall. I have about 1 semester of prerequisite courses to take before taking on the nursing program. So i'm hoping to start that, if possible in 2012. I want to be a financially contributing member of this household.


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 31, 2010)

There were some really good things in there for 2010 Jon  I hope 2011 is even better



Jon Blaze said:


> Highs and lows for me.
> 2010 started on somewhat bad know due to more relationship trouble. But then I went to my mother's 50th birthday, and it seemed to pick up by then.
> - I started Martial Arts again in the form Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu. Absolute fun. But things got in the way later on.
> - I started a new relationship. Sadly it didn't work out, but for a time it was good.
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 31, 2010)

my 2009 was pretty miserable so i felt some of your pain..but 2010 improved (even with the rough patches i've had)...so i'm believing 2011 will continue to improve....the extreme ups and downs are hard to handle.

I hope that we can all have a more stable 2011.



activistfatgirl said:


> 2010 was a rough year for me, the kind of year that makes this New Years' celebration particularly exciting for me. It's got to get better, and it is, slowly.
> 
> I started the year feeling all sorts of disheveled and unhappy. Wrong city, wrong job (that I once loved) and an overwhelming work project that quite literally sucked up my mental and physical resources. I lost myself for a week, and it took months of meditation and retraining to resume life again. I was in a dark, scary place for several months over the summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Dec 31, 2010)

that was definitely me in 2009 ...thank GOD for my doctor stumbling upon the perfect anti-depressant for me...he's awesome lol

good luck with your goals for 2011  I can't do the vegan thing, i like meat too much ...a sausage cooking on the grill has done me in once before when i thought about attempting to avoid meat (after having done a paper in college on the things they put in it)...my dad was grilling sausage and i just said "FUCK IT, i'm eating it!!!" lol



HottiMegan said:


> 2010 has been rough for me. *My depression has had a strangle hold on me. It has almost gotten me in trouble a couple times and that sucked.* We weren't able to make any vacation plans thanks to Max's medical stuff. That was a bummer.
> 
> 2011 I only have three goals.
> -Start back on Eat to Live. It is a very healthy vegan whole foods diet. I just hope i can get past my initial reaction to it. (ibs..) By doing this diet, it will help my depression. It eliminated my depression last time i did it. I am hoping to do it again and stick to it.
> ...


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> 2010 has been rough for me. My depression has had a strangle hold on me. It has almost gotten me in trouble a couple times and that sucked. We weren't able to make any vacation plans thanks to Max's medical stuff. That was a bummer.
> 
> 2011 I only have three goals.
> -Start back on Eat to Live. It is a very healthy vegan whole foods diet. I just hope i can get past my initial reaction to it. (ibs..) By doing this diet, it will help my depression. It eliminated my depression last time i did it. I am hoping to do it again and stick to it.
> ...



Y'know being Vegan makes you better than most people. It's all here. Follow Todd's example... lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyways, my year was pretty bad. Deaths in the family, family members becoming very ill, hating the town I'm living in, going to a theme park that was as magical as I thought it was (yes, the Harry Potter one)...

There were a few good spots in the year, like meeting my friend Kristen (and falling for her, I think, lol), getting a PS3, visiting Miami after 10 years.

So hopefully, 2011 will be even better. I have finally some goals I would like to accomplish this year:

1. Exercise more (to become stronger)
2. Learn a different language or two
3. Learn to play an instrument
4. Practice my drawing and writing more
5. Read more books
6. Let everyone I care about know how I feel about them
7. Live each day to its fullest

There's more, I think. But I can't really remember some of it right now.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Dec 31, 2010)

Per usual, this year was a rough one for me.. starting with breaking up with my ex on NYE of 2009 to the family drama I had to deal with today. Here's hoping that 2011 is much, much better for me.

Goals for 2011:
1. Continue to work on improving my anxiety and lessening its control over my life.
2. Get my health in check.. eat better, exercise more, go to the doctors, find a new therapist, etc. 
3. Move out.
4. Pay off my car. 
5. Continue to eliminate the negative people and situations from my life.
6. Laugh & smile more.. because I haven't done much of either lately.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 31, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> Y'know being Vegan makes you better than most people. It's all here. Follow Todd's example... lol



lol that part of the movie made me laugh so hard


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 1, 2011)

2010 was a mixed year for me. I finally got a job at a corporation with benefits after having temped for years. OTOH, I get depression from time to time, which is tied in strongly with my PMS symptoms. I'm pretty sure that I have PMDD. I get very bad depression around that time, not to mention really bad other symptoms. I've tried the herbs and the natural diet thing, calcium supplements, etc. I found only a few herbs that actually help, but not as much as they claim to. Tried birth control for a while and got scared when the pill I was on got linked to sudden death, so I quit taking it. (Also, it was expensive.) There are times when I can't wait to get to menopause so I don't have to deal with the PMDD anymore. I think I'd rather have hot flashes.

Anyway, my resolutions are:

1. Enjoy life
2. Learn to love my body
3. Be more frugal


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 1, 2011)

2010 - Was the year I turned 40, and really thought about where I am in life, what more do I want out of life, and what do I need to do to get it. I realized that before I can really accomplish anything else, I needed to significantly improve my health and mobility. The big step I took towards that goal last year was to start eating a more natural and whole foods based diet. I've also seen some changes in one of my relationships that brought it to a whole new level, and I'm really enjoying that. 

2011 - I will be starting physical therapy and exercise classes again this month to help really improve my mobility and stamina over the course of the year. I also plan on getting more involved in my hobbies and interests and getting out and doing more with other people. And I really want to make the most of this relationship of mine now, by spicing things up and being more playful. 

Tracy


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jan 1, 2011)

I just have to reiterate how glad I am to see the end of that hideous [for me] year. I had a flashback last night to having an extensive texting conversation with someone last NYE while at a friend's party, having no clue what was to come during the remainder of the year, and the house of cards that I didn't realize epitomized that relationship. <sigh>

This quote a lot of friends on FB have been posting seems to sum up my feelings: "An optimist stays up until midnight to see the new year in. A pessimist stays up to make sure the old year leaves." [Bill Vaughan]

Guess last year, I was a pessimist. It's not my natural state, and I hated feeling like I was constantly waiting for the other shoe to drop. In my case, it felt like it was Imelda Marcos' shoe collection dropping.

Here's to a far better 2011, no matter how good or bad last year was. :happy:


----------



## jdsumm (Jan 1, 2011)

2010 for me did have a few bright spots, but was unfortunately filled with lots of drama and some of the worst emotional pain and upheaval I have ever endured. Basically it sucked! I am shocked at how easily I allowed my self confidence to be negatively impacted by the actions of others. I know that when I look back a few years from now I will be thankful for the lessons learned and the growth achieved as a result of this past year, but right now I am very glad to see the end of 2010. I am looking forward with lots of hope, to a much brighter, much more joyful 2011. I guess my resolution for 2011 is to be sure I learned the lessons meant for me in 2010 so I don't have to go through those tests ever again!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 1, 2011)

2010 was a great year. Even though I didn't fall in love or form a committed romantic relationship (which I have a tendency to focus on way too much when deciding whether my life is good or not), so many really wonderful things did happen for me last year. I finished up my coursework for my doctorate, taught my first graduate-level class, got a new job that has been challenging me in good ways, enjoyed and deepened lots of new and old friendships, and realized a new level of general everyday happiness that I don't think I've ever had before. There were also some very difficult health issues in my immediate family, but so far it has remained treatable, so I think that is something to be grateful for too.

Mostly I change things in my life as I see need, but I do like to make some goals for New Years too - and I like to pick only a very small number of resolutions so I can be focused, so here are my two 2011 goals:

1) Gratitude. As I said above, I sometimes focus on my lack of a boyfriend to tell me whether my life is good and whether I'm a valuable person, instead of realizing the truly amazing gifts I am given on a daily basis. I would like to take more time to intentionally pause and express gratitude for the small and big daily gifts in my life.

2) I want to learn how to cook Indian food. It's relatively inexpensive, flavorful, and healthy (depending on what you put in it). So I'd like to start exploring Indian spices and cooking methods this year, and figure out how to make s few different things really well.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 1, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> 2010 was a great year. Even though I didn't fall in love or form a committed romantic relationship (which I have a tendency to focus on way too much when deciding whether my life is good or not), so many really wonderful things did happen for me last year. I finished up my coursework for my doctorate, taught my first graduate-level class, got a new job that has been challenging me in good ways, enjoyed and deepened lots of new and old friendships, and realized a new level of general everyday happiness that I don't think I've ever had before. There were also some very difficult health issues in my immediate family, but so far it has remained treatable, so I think that is something to be grateful for too.
> 
> Mostly I change things in my life as I see need, but I do like to make some goals for New Years too - and I like to pick only a very small number of resolutions so I can be focused, so here are my two 2011 goals:
> 
> ...




I love Indian food. Curries etc. Have you ever watched Bal or Bel Arneson "The Spice Goddess" on The Cooking Channel? All her food looks awesome and she shows you techniques to make it easier


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 2, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> I love Indian food. Curries etc. Have you ever watched Bal or Bel Arneson "The Spice Goddess" on The Cooking Channel? All her food looks awesome and she shows you techniques to make it easier



I haven't - I don't have cable (my TV screen is 13" lol)...but I'll see if I can catch any of that on hulu or youtube or something. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 2, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> I haven't - I don't have cable (my TV screen is 13" lol)...but I'll see if I can catch any of that on hulu or youtube or something. Thanks for the tip.


There is a channel called Show me the Curry that does almost only Indian food!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 3, 2011)

I also want to learn how to cook this year too. Forgot to mention that one.


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2011)

My new years resolution, and I'm writing it here to make myself more accountable... is to not buy anything clothes related (bar underware) for 2 months... so March 1, which is the beginning of a new season, is my first deadline... then I can re-assess. I have a wardrobe full of perfectly fine clothing.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jan 11, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> My new years resolution, and I'm writing it here to make myself more accountable... is to not buy anything clothes related (bar underware) for 2 months... so March 1, which is the beginning of a new season, is my first deadline... then I can re-assess. I have a wardrobe full of perfectly fine clothing.



Apparently I repped you too recently, but that is a GREAT resolution. I may steal it, even.  I feel like when I am forced to enjoy what I already have, I realize its real abundance. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 11, 2011)

this year 
I want to budget better. ( I say that every year)
Have a great relationship with a significant other (Never happens but nice to dream about)
I need to learn how to cook and eat healthier (Cholesterol number not so smurfy).


----------



## Heyyou (Jan 11, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> this year
> I want to budget better. ( I say that every year)
> Have a great relationship with a significant other (Never happens but nice to dream about)
> I need to learn how to cook and eat healthier (Cholesterol number not so smurfy).



I am presently doing all these things as the clock turned 2011! I would add _not make any more bad decisions_ to the list.


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2011)

2010 was a hard year but also a year of growth. My business grew, my skills grew and my confidence grew. I'm very grateful for the love I have, for the blessings I've been given and those are what made 2010 bearable. 

For 2011 - well I'm very excited about this year. I quit my job, will be working freelance, am going back to school!! Yay!! I'll be studying Gender and Rural Development and I'm so excited I could burst. I'm going back to pole dancing, am about to start teaching myself French, will be furthering my photography lessons and learning how to sew  I've also promised myself way less time online and more time writing and for the past few weeks have actually stuck to the less net time so I am terribly proud of myself. The hardest resolution of all has been the resolve to keep my heart open. I want to leave myself open to new people and new experiences, be a little more courageous with sharing myself. I think it will make me happier. We shall see! Either way life is good.


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> My new years resolution, and I'm writing it here to make myself more accountable... is to not buy anything clothes related (bar underware) for 2 months... so March 1, which is the beginning of a new season, is my first deadline... then I can re-assess. I have a wardrobe full of perfectly fine clothing.



I think I need to do the opposite, and buy new clothes. I'll be able to afford to do this now, so for the first time in a long time I can update my wardrobe and stop feeling frumpy. It's only been in the last few weeks that I've been able to afford new clothes for the first time in a long time.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 12, 2011)

I've never been big on making new year's resolutions, only because I have always felt that if there is something you want to do or a change you want to make, you should just do it as soon as possible and not feel like you have to wait around for some arbitrary milestone such as a new year. However, I do hope to make some big changes in my life in 2011. Mostly career-wise, and I am trying to be much more proactive about things, choosing to make my own opportunities whenever possible rather than just hoping and waiting for opportunities to come along. 

Specifically I am really trying to kick my music into overdrive this year. Those here who know me well know that music has been a lifelong passion of mine, and I really want to put all of my energy behind my music this year and take it as far as I can go. At this point, I don't even care if I become wealthy or well known or sell a million units or anything like that, I just want to get the body of work that is inside of me *out* into the world and share it with people who really will enjoy it. If just one person listens and can really connect with something that I create, then it will have been worth it. I pray for this to be so - Lord, give me strength!  

Happy New Year, everyone! I wish you all much love, peace, health and happiness!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 12, 2011)

wow 2010,what a year! definitly had it's ups and downs...but my new year resolution is to get insanely ripped,and to make better choices and to be even more cautious and aware...and to finally find someone this time.


----------

